# Best of the Best nominates for voting



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Ok as you will have seen in the newsletter i have settled on the following categories for the awards

Best MH Dealer 
Best MH Insurer 
Best Campsite 
Best MH Product 
Best CL/CS
Best Aire/Stellplatz
Best M/H base chassis 
Best Ferry Company 
Best M/H related accessory 
Best M/H security product 
Best M/H related gizmo

The original thread is HERE

So can you all start posting below some potential candidates for the categories in this format:-

CompanyX = Category

you can suggest more than one and i will take these results and integrate them into an application for voting on


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

*To save any doubt*

Just so there is no ambiguity, or hints of fix or fiddle

I Eddievanbitz vote

Best security product: Strikeback
Best campsite: Cornish Farm Touring Park
Best M/H Product: Steak
Best Accessory:Stella Atrois
Best Gizmo: Alden 85cm roof satellite with Free to air box
Best Dealer: Whoevers taking my money at that moment in time
Best Insurer: See above!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Best Ferry - Euro Tunnel
Best Base Vehicle - (I think) Renault
Don't really know anymore as a Best.


----------



## refuel (Nov 20, 2005)

Don't despair Nuke - at least some of us understand the format you are asking for...............

Deepcar Motorhomes International = Best MH Dealer
Fiat Ducato = Best M/H base chassis
Norfolkline = Best Ferry Company
Fiamma Safe Door (and Safe door Frame) = Best M/H security product
Re-fillable gas cylinder - Best M/H related gizmo


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Best MH Dealer............... No Vote
Best MH Insurer.............. NFU
Best Campsite ............... No Vote
Best MH Product ............ Nature Pure Water Filter
Best CL/CS ................... No Vote
Best Aire/Stellplatz.......... Enkirch
Best M/H base chassis...... Spartan
Best Ferry Company........ Euro Tunnel
Best M/H related accessory.. Pressure washer
Best M/H security product... No Vote 
Best M/H related gizmo ...... No Vote


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Best MH Dealer Morans of Ludlow
Best MH Insurer Carefree C+CC insurance
Best Campsite Lochranza Golf Course
Best MH Product Fenwicks Cleaners
Best CL/CS Not telling you as there will be no room for me  
Best Aire/Stellplatz Don't use
Best M/H base chassis 
Best Ferry Company Don't use
Best M/H related accessory Navman GPS 
Best M/H security product Clutch claw
Best M/H related gizmo Reversing sensors


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Best MH Dealer no vote
Best MH Insurer NFU
Best Campsite Marina la Venitza
Best MH Product Macerater
Best CL/CS Paddys, Hill farm, chesterton
Best Aire/Stellplatz no vote
Best M/H base chassis Workhorse
Best Ferry Company Norfolkline
Best M/H related accessory no vote
Best M/H security product purdey 12 bore (just kidding)
Best M/H related gizmo Tomtom

olley


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

Best MH Insurer m.c.i.a.
Best Campsite glen nevis.



Best M/H base ford transit diesel .

Best M/H related accessory wind out awnings .

Best M/H related gizmo mio pda with sat nav .


----------



## Maverick (May 9, 2005)

My nominations are......

Best MH Dealer .... BCS Herne Bay
Best MH Insurer ... Safeguard
Best Campsite ... Sheepcote Valley, Brighton (and if allowed to nominate another Rowntree Park, York both Caravan Club)
Best MH Product ... Benimar Perseo Motorhome!
Best CL/CS ... No Nomination
Best Aire/Stellplatz ... No Nomination
Best M/H base chassis ... Fiat Plancher (well someone had to!)
Best Ferry Company ... P&O
Best M/H related accessory ... (a bit 'out of the box' but all I can think of!) Brian James Smart Car Trailer
Best M/H security product ... Van Bitz Strikeback Alarm
Best M/H related gizmo ... TomTom Sat Nav


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Best MH Dealer None, they are all crap
Best MH Insurer Safegaurd
Best Campsite Bolton Abbey CC
Best MH Product Status 530 directional TV aerial
Best CL/CS Ingleton
Best Aire/Stellplatz Not used one yet
Best M/H base chassis Renault Master
Best Ferry Company P&O
Best M/H related accessory Fiamma Awning
Best M/H security product Heosafe Deadlock
Best M/H related gizmo Tom Tom satnav


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

All the above (edit - except refuel, sorry) are invalid as the wrong format, so this one's winning at the mo ;-)

I am ignorant of the difference between product, accessory and gizmo, I'm afraid.

Murvi = Best MH Dealer 
Safeguard = Best MH Insurer 
Roundhills, New Forest = Best Campsite 
Victron Multiplus & battery monitor - Best MH Product 
None = Best CL/CS 
None = Best Aire/Stellplatz 
Mercedes = Best M/H base chassis 
Norfolkline = Best Ferry Company 
Brompton bike = Best M/H related accessory 
External round key deadlocks = Best M/H security product 
TomTom = Best M/H related gizmo

Dave


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

Best MH Dealer Robsons of Wolsingham


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Best MH Dealer - None
Best MH Insurer - Safegaurd 
Best Campsite - Tanner Farm CC
Best MH Product - Fiamma Awning 
Best CL/CS - 
Best Aire/Stellplatz - Charmes
Best M/H base chassis - Only known Fiat, cant fault it yet!
Best Ferry Company - Norfolk Line 
Best M/H related accessory - Dukdalf chairs
Best M/H security product - Heosafe Deadlock 
Best M/H related gizmo - Tom Tom satnav


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

best m/h dealer - no vote
best m/h insurer - MCIA
best cl - elder house chapel st leonards
best campsite - rowntree park york
best aire/stellplatze - too many good'uns to pick an outright winner
best ferry operator - P&O
best m/related accesory - status 530 aerial
best m/home security - heo safe deadlocks
best m/h related gizmo - sog

pete.


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

IMHO
Best MH Dealer............... Brownhills (but! not their handover Staff  )
Best MH Insurer.............. CaravanGuard
Best Campsite ............... Conway Camping Site (up the road beside the castle, good Value For Money.
free hot showers, clean toilets etc. )
Best MH Product ............ Blaupunt Sat. Nav. including DVD MP3 etc. etc.  
Best CL/CS .................... No Vote 
Best Aire/Stellplatz.......... No vote
Best M/H base chassis...... Fiat Ducato (except the FWD for getting stuck in mud  )
Best Ferry Company......... No Vote
Best M/H related accessory.. Omnistor Safari residence   
Best M/H security product... Fiamma door secure
Best M/H related gizmo........Flat screen TV and Freeview box


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Best MH Dealer .. Spinneys
Best MH Insurer ..Safeguard
Best Campsite ..Camping International Bonne Anse Plage
Best MH Product..Fenwicks Mtorhome cleaners
Best CL/CS ...Beverley (where we hold rallies)
Best Aire/Stellplatz ..Cap Frehel aire
Best M/H base chassis..Sevel based 
Best Ferry Company ..Norfolk line
Best M/H related accessory...levelling blocks (Fiamma) 
Best M/H security product ...Strikeback (Van Bitz)
Best M/H related gizmo ...Inverter (Skytronic)


----------



## 97075 (Dec 30, 2005)

With limited experience....

Best MH Dealer - No vote (Only experience of one, and if they win I think I will give up owning a MH!) 
Best MH Insurer - Safeguard 
Best Campsite - No vote 
Best MH Product - Status 530 (Freeview on on the move)
Best CL/CS - No vote
Best Aire/Stellplatz - No vote 
Best M/H base chassis - No vote 
Best Ferry Company - Eurotunnel (and that's coming from an ex senior manager of a ferry company!)
Best M/H related accessory - CBeebies (see above for best product - Nuke, add to your shopping list for the future - it can make all the difference at 6am!) 
Best M/H security product - Heosafe Deadlock (and Abus versions) 
Best M/H related gizmo - Tom Tom (although shortcuts in a 3.8tonne plastic box can be interesting).


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

Murvi=Best MH Dealer 
Saga=Best MH Insurer 
Trewan Hall=Best Campsite 
Fiamma Rollout Awing=Best MH Product
?=Best CL/CS 
?=Best Aire/Stellplatz 
Fiat Ducato=Best M/H base chassis 
?=Best Ferry Company 
750Watt Portable Oven=Best M/H related accessory 
RAC Trackstar=Best M/H security product 
Wife=Best M/H related gizmo


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi 

Best MH Dealer .......... jurys out with donn amotts :wink: 
Best MH Insurer ........... safeguard 
Best Campsite .............. morton in the marsh
Best MH Product .............. water filler cap 
Best CL/CS .................. :?: 
Best Aire/Stellplatz ............... :?: 
Best M/H base chassis fiat ducato
Best Ferry Company ............. P AND O
Best M/H related accessory ............. KYHAM AWNNING
Best M/H security product ........ diy heavy chain
Best M/H related gizmo .................. charlie age 4 :lol:

saruman
____________________________________________________
Oh, mein Tank ist fast leer. Ich brauche eine Tankstelle.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Best MH Product .............. water filler cap"

Crikey. Mine is the worst MH product. Which one have you got? 

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

When we sat down and looked throught the list of nominations, our Kirsty voted 'Hair straighteners' for best M/H product :roll: :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Got to love this, well I do. :wink:

Saruman



> Best M/H related gizmo .................. charlie age 4


 =D> =D> =D>

MHS...Rob


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

West Country Motorhomes (Blunsden Abbey Swindon)= Best MH Dealer 
Saga = Best MH Insurer 
Blackmore C&CC site Malvern= Best Campsite 
Beenybox =Best MH Product 
No vote=Best CL/CS 
Parking Relais Jean Moulin La Rochelle =Best Aire/Stellplatz 
Peugeot Boxer=Best M/H base chassis 
Norfolkline = Best Ferry Company 
JVC cab CD/radio/MP3 player =Best M/H related accessory
Large, angry sounding dog =Best M/H security product 
TomTom 700 = Best M/H related gizmo 

Unsure what constitutes a gizmo/accessory/product so please re-categorise if necessary !


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Best MH Dealer .. Knowepark
Best MH Insurer ..Safeguard 
Best Campsite ..CC Kielder Water
Best MH Product..Silver Screen
Best CL/CS ...N/A
Best Aire/Stellplatz ..N/A
Best M/H base chassis..Renault (ABS, CL and Aircon as standard)
Best Ferry Company ..N/A
Best M/H related accessory...Cadac BBQ 
Best M/H security product ...Strikeback 
Best M/H related gizmo ...Inverter


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Keep em coming, once i believe we have a wide enough spread of nominations i will start the voting (One vote per member)

Could you also be specific about the exact products when nominating i.e. instead of a bucket for instance could you name the manufacturer etc


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

OK I am 80% through finishing the voting application,

I need some more votes, particulary for aires, stellplatz, ferries etc etc

remember i need specifics i.e. it has to be a manufactuer or company etc as i cant award anything to something DIY or non specific


----------



## refuel (Nov 20, 2005)

Sorry - missed this category on my original post!  

Remoska cooker (from Lakeland) = Best Motorhome Related Accessory 

Also I nominated a Re-fillable Gas Cylinder as Best M/H Gizmo. Being more specific, this would be a Re-fillable Gas Cylinder from MTH Autogas. 

:roll:


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Best MH Dealer = no vote
Best MH Insurer = Comfort (for fulltiming)
Best Campsite = no vote
Best MH Product = Refillable Gas Bottles - Gaslow supplied by Leisuregas
Best CL/CS = Paddy's, Hill Farm Chesterton
Best Aire/Stellplatz = Leucate, France
Best M/H base chassis = no vote
Best Ferry Company = Eurotunnel
Best M/H related accessory = Hammock - unknown origins sorry!
Best M/H security product = Staffordshire Bull Terrier
Best M/H related gizmo = Vodaphone 3G card or TOM TOM!


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

Best MH Dealer .. Hymer UK 
Best MH Insurer ..Caravan Guard 
Best Campsite ..Port Lepine, Trelevern, Brittany
Best MH Product..Maplins suitcase satellite kit 
Best CL/CS ...None
Best Aire/Stellplatz ..Ernst near Cochem
Best M/H base chassis..Fiat Ducato 2.8JTD
Best Ferry Company ..Norfolk Line 
Best M/H related accessory...Easylift hydraulic scooter carrier
Best M/H security product ...Cobra alarm (and a Rotweiller)
Best M/H related gizmo ...Van Aaken Smartbox


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: To save any doubt*



eddievanbitz said:


> Just so there is no ambiguity, or hints of fix or fiddle
> 
> I Eddievanbitz vote
> 
> Best security product: Strikeback


That is your opinion, but not shared by this end user I am afraid !?

VB is anything but the best.. least when it comes to after sales service.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

*A few questions*

Willey cote,

As you are not a VB customer how can you complain about Van Bitz's aftersales service?

What problem have you had that has not been resolved?

You were offered, through this web site a lifetime warranty? if you could prove that you had any kind of warranty with Van Bitz, and that, the warranty was not being honoured? or you could prove that Van Bitz had told you that you would get a Van Bitz warranty if you had an alarm fitted by another company?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Your opinion that Strikeback is the best security system is just as valid as everyone else chosen Bestest.

Certainly my chosen Best bits are merely my opinion as everyones elses chosen Best is theirs. 

Willie Coyote may have an adverse opinion on your opinion but as far as I know, adverse opinions were not required for this topic and therefore is invalid.

I have a Cobra system and I haven't a clue whether it is good, bad or indifferent, thus I have not entered an opinion about it.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Ahem!

Best MH Dealer .. No vote 
Best MH Insurer ..Caravan Guard 
Best Campsite ..Camping de Lepigny Sallenches
Best MH Product..No vote
Best CL/CS ...No vote 
Best Aire/Stellplatz ..No vote 
Best M/H base chassis..No vote 
Best Ferry Company ..Norfolk Line 
Best M/H related accessory... Maplins suitcase satellite kit
Best M/H security product ...Who would nick it?
Best M/H related gizmo ...No vote


----------



## 89118 (May 14, 2005)

Best MH Dealer .. Is there such a thing ?
Best MH Insurer ..SafeGuard 
Best Campsite ..No Vote
Best MH Product..seat swivel
Best CL/CS ...Still Looking 
Best Aire/Stellplatz ..No vote 
Best M/H base chassis..Fiat ducatto
Best Ferry Company ..No Vote 
Best M/H related accessory... Sog
Best M/H security product ...R.A.C Trackstar Tracker
Best M/H related gizmo ...Satnav


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: A few questions*



eddievanbitz said:


> Willey cote,
> 
> As you are not a VB customer how can you complain about Van Bitz's aftersales service?
> 
> ...


I was never offered a lifetime warranty... by anyone?

Think what you like.. This is *MY* opinion.

I was ripped off... IN MY OPINION.. and that is MY OPINION...if you disagree fine.

My strikeback was the worst ever decision of my life... that is MY OPINION.

Others may be happy as hell with Strikeback, which is cool. But I am not. THAT IS MY OPINION.

But is the point of this thread to not say the best/worst service you have received.

I wouldn't personally recommend a strikeback to anyone.. but it is up to the individual to decide. I had a bad deal.. hundreds maybe have NOT.

But expect me to be quiet about my bad experience.. think again !

And all over 50 quid???


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> But is the point of this thread to not say the best/worst service you have received


Actually Wiley this thread was for people to vote for the BEST Companies / Products and Services. If you wish to continue this disagreement then please either do so by PM / Email with the other party or open a new thread.


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> Actually Wiley this thread was for people to vote for the BEST Companies / Products and Services. If you wish to continue this disagreement then please either do so by PM / Email with the other party or open a new thread.


Fair enough on this thread being able to vote for the BEST.

But it is a tad unfair that dealers and the likes can come on here an pat themselves on their backs, and people can freely agree with that just fine.

But should you wish to disagree, then you have to use Email/PM away from the public eyes.

Once upon a time on this board, each individual was allowed to have his or her own point of view?

So why do I have to use email/pm? I am more than happy to discuss any "opinions" I have out in the public view.

I haven't anything to hide see?

Cheers


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Wiley i dont understand your gripe, i said


> either do so by PM / Email with the other party or open a new thread.


I never said keep it away from public eyes ?

Just dont want this thread hijacked as it is becoming


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Wiley;

I'm sure you're welcome - as always- to start a new thread if you feel you've been given poor service by any dealer or firm. It would be more useful to others that way. They're not likely to find your post buried in an unrelated thread.

G


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Best MH Dealer Not LazyDays
Best MH Insurer CaravanGuard
Best Campsite This ought to include Trewethett Farm, what a view!
Best MH Product SOG
Best CL/CS So many super sites.
Best Aire/Stellplatz
Best M/H base chassis I like my Fiat Scudo
Best Ferry Company Never Go abroad
Best M/H related accessory ?
Best M/H security product ?
Best M/H related gizmo ?


----------



## 111702 (Apr 27, 2008)

best m/h dealer marquis teweksbury.best m/h insurers saga.best travel ins.by fae morethan


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I think you are a couple of years late?????? :wink:


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

wilecoyote , 
this is obviously a vote thread, thats been clear from the start, if you feel you'd like to discuss your problem with the dealer concerned,on the forum, and therefore invite others to have their comments, feel free to start a thread on the subject.


otherwise, you shouldnt really hijack the thread. 

Unless what you've got to post is really funny.
which in this case, it isn't

So,
Best dealer, - not in Uk
Best site, -lee valley camp site,
Best chassis,- workhorse


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

bandaid -are you having us on?
Wilecoyote last Posted in May 07 amd visited in Aug 07
I'd have hope he'd sorted his issues out with VB by now :lol: 


> I think you are a couple of years late??????


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh bum
must look at the date




sorry guys


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Best MH Dealer = Chelston
Best MH Insurer = Safeguard 
Best Campsite = 0
Best MH Product = Twin rear cameras 
Best CL/CS = 0
Best Aire/Stellplatz = 0
Best M/H base chassis = Merc
Best Ferry Company = Eurotunnel
Best M/H related accessory = Cigar ligher Inverters
Best M/H security product = Strikeback Alarm
Best M/H related gizmo = Camos Dome


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Best MH Dealer = Cotswold Motor Caravans 
Best MH Insurer = Safeguard 
Best Campsite = 0 
Best MH Product = Twin lens rear cameras 
Best CL/CS = 0 
Best Aire/Stellplatz = 0 
Best M/H base chassis = X250 (in spite of problems) 
Best Ferry Company = Norfolkline
Best M/H related accessory = Wife/navigator in passenger seat
Best M/H security product = Strikeback Alarm 
Best M/H related gizmo = Remoska (if that counts here)


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The Lemmings are coming :wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

EJB said:


> The Lemmings are coming :wink:


Is that a gizzmo category ?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Best chassis- Morris Minor
Best accessory- Calendar with all dates on
Best MH product-Brownie Box Camera
Best Ferry-Dover Packet steamship Company

(prize for next Member to slide in a Post on the oldest thread???)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Best chassis- Morris Minor
> Best accessory- Calendar with all dates on
> Best MH product-Brownie Box Camera
> Best Ferry-Dover Packet steamship Company
> ...


  I just thought it may be a bit late. :roll:


----------

